# Esoterica SH PNZNS



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Cupojoes has 'em. Get them while you can


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Many thanks for the headsup and maybe more important for the shorthand.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Got it, thanks for the heads up. :clap2:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sweet... Thanks bro.. Been looking for some!

Just placed my order as well!

Thanks again!
Jason


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Update: Looks like the Stonehaven is gone now but they still show Penzance in the 8 oz. size.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Ahhhhh!!!! no more stony!!!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, I have several jars of Penzance and was hoping to pick up some Stony, but I see it went quickly.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Its all Pugsley's fault - he didnt follow the code...


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Troutman22 said:


> Its all Pugsley's fault - he didnt follow the code...


Yes, you're right. I blame myself. I don't deserve to have these wonderful tobaccos and I must do the honorable thing. As soon as I receive the bag of PNZNS and the two bags of SH I'll surrender them to the first anti tobacco Nazi I can find for immediate destruction. Of course I'll be too distraught to make a photographic record of it so you'll have to trust me on this. :mischief:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I see they still have the Pen., I almost placed an order (I don't know if it would get to me though- I'm don't know if Cup 'o Joes is one of the retailers that are ignoring the MD ban), but then I thought about how much Pen. I currently have and how much money I have for the summer and decided to wait until next time (hopefully, I won't have to wait until winter or my current stock may not be enough). Anyway, all that to say, they still seem to have Pen. in stock.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Im so over chasing this tobacco down and figure sooner or later I might stumble on a bag of stoney than I will buy it. This whole frenzy over one tobacco which is funny since readers see people ogling over it and buy pounds of it when they havent even tried it themselves. We are creating this supply and demand issue. I think I will go buy 8oz of C&D today.


----------



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Im so over chasing this tobacco down and figure sooner or later I might stumble on a bag of stoney than I will buy it. This whole frenzy over one tobacco which is funny since readers see people ogling over it and buy pounds of it when they havent even tried it themselves. We are creating this supply and demand issue. I think I will go buy 8oz of C&D today.


Same here, been trying to track down just LITTLE BIT of SH and Penzance to TRY but the tins and 8oz bags get snatched up so quick im going to say forget it and start hoarding PA and 1Q so noone else can get any opcorn:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> Yes, you're right. I blame myself. I don't deserve to have these wonderful tobaccos and I must do the honorable thing. As soon as I receive the bag of PNZNS and the two bags of SH I'll surrender them to the first anti tobacco Nazi I can find for immediate destruction. Of course I'll be too distraught to make a photographic record of it so you'll have to trust me on this. :mischief:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

hahah awesome!!!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

can't afford to keep checking the different online venders for all the good stuff. So if I see it and it's in stock I'll buy some. 
btw I have 10 ounces of Penzances bottled up, and waiting for 8 ounces of stonehaven to arrive soon I hope 
only things I buy alot of are bulks like PS Navy flake, MacBaren navy flake, and whatever else fancy me and is in stock 
use the old saying "better to have and not need, then to need and not have"
troy


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Alright, now I'm beginning to feel like a schmuck for hording, so I'm making an offer. This is only for people who've never had the opportunity to sample Stonehaven. I will open a two year old 8 oz. bag and divide it into 4 samples for the first 4 people to post here. Please remember this is for Stonehaven virgins only and if you're number five you're SOL, no amount of begging will make me part with more.

PS: This is for US addresses only.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi all, I myself have never tried either SH or PNZNS, and I do feel a bit awkward making my first post on here a response to an offer to try SH... I have found a few places that have it in stock, but I cans see spending $30 for a tobacco I have never tried... So as an act of good faith I will tell you where I have seen it
Try:

mdcigars com

or

cvtobacco com

I have never used either site so I cant speak to how they do business. <O
They both say they have both in stock, but I like I said I cant see spending that king of money on a tobacco I dont know if I will like, but I share these links with you anyway... Maybe someone who benefits form them will find it in their heart to send a little my way for me to try.<O


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

Pugsley said:


> Alright, now I'm beginning to feel like a schmuck for hording, so I'm making an offer. This is only for people who've never had the opportunity to sample Stonehaven. I will open a two year old 8 oz. bag and divide it into 4 samples for the first 4 people to post here. Please remember this is for Stonehaven virgins only and if you're number five you're SOL, no amount of begging will make me part with more.
> 
> PS: This is for US addresses only.


Wow, what a great thing to do brother. I must say that I am a total SH virgin, and to many others also, but I would love a sample of this fine weed.

Thank you in advance,
Thom


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Alright, now I'm beginning to feel like a schmuck for hording, so I'm making an offer. This is only for people who've never had the opportunity to sample Stonehaven. I will open a two year old 8 oz. bag and divide it into 4 samples for the first 4 people to post here. Please remember this is for Stonehaven virgins only and if you're number five you're SOL, no amount of begging will make me part with more.
> 
> PS: This is for US addresses only.


Dammit Warren, with a name like that I thought you would at least let me in! Unfortunately for me I have both tried it & live outside the US. LOL. Just winding you up mate, nice way to spread the love. :yo:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> Alright, now I'm beginning to feel like a schmuck for hording, so I'm making an offer. This is only for people who've never had the opportunity to sample Stonehaven. I will open a two year old 8 oz. bag and divide it into 4 samples for the first 4 people to post here. Please remember this is for Stonehaven virgins only and if you're number five you're SOL, no amount of begging will make me part with more.
> 
> PS: This is for US addresses only.


 Great offer brother... I myself am a Stoney virgin. I would love to try some if you haven't found your lucky 4 yet. I haven't smoked much Esoterica.. Just a tin of Penzance and working on the Tilbury tin now.. I am in love with the brand.. And outside of that I have only had Peterson Holiday 10' and my local B&m's house blend cherry.. Lol. So really I am really newbie to the world of fine tobaccos.. I just recently discovered how much better tinned stuff is rather that that generic house cherry.. Lol

Thanks in Advance..
Jason


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> Alright, now I'm beginning to feel like a schmuck for hording, so I'm making an offer. This is only for people who've never had the opportunity to sample Stonehaven. I will open a two year old 8 oz. bag and divide it into 4 samples for the first 4 people to post here. Please remember this is for Stonehaven virgins only and if you're number five you're SOL, no amount of begging will make me part with more.
> 
> PS: This is for US addresses only.


very admirable, RG incoming.


----------



## jpdunn01 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am a Stonehaven virgin. Missed the SH available at cupojoes. Great offer!


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

I am a vigrin stonehaven smoker as well. I would love to try it as well if your offer still stands. Thanks for bing so generous.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

We've reached the limit plus one. Those who posted please pm your mailing address to me.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

It looks like 5 have posted, so I'll break the bag into 5 equal parts, that will still give everyone nearly 2 ounces to sample. If you can't pm yet just send your address to me at [email protected], (replace "dot" with a period), with the word Puff in the subject line.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zfog said:


> very admirable, RG incoming.


+1, RG sent...

And for those taking Pugsley up on his offer, SH is a very good tobacco. I'm only starting to appreciate pure Virginia tobaccos (I'm more of an English and VAPer fanatic), and the more I smoke SH the more I like it. Very good stuff!


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, Nick S. Got an order in.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jfdiii said:


> Thanks, Nick S. Got an order in.


You are welcome, glad I could help.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Jeff10236 said:


> +1, RG sent...
> 
> And for those taking Pugsley up on his offer, SH is a very good tobacco. I'm only starting to appreciate pure Virginia tobaccos (I'm more of an English and VAPer fanatic), and the more I smoke SH the more I like it. Very good stuff!


 +2 A bump from me as well... A very noble gesture...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

4 noggins has both


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> 4 noggins has both


Noggins is out of stoney... They still have Penzance though!!!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Alright Stonehaven virgins, I'm off to drop it off at the post office. I put it in padded envelopes with what I hope is enough stamps and I'm just going to toss them in the drop box. I won't have tracking info so please let me know when you receive yours.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Noggins is out of stoney... They still have Penzance though!!!


Not according to my screen they dont.


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> Alright Stonehaven virgins, I'm off to drop it off at the post office. I put it in padded envelopes with what I hope is enough stamps and I'm just going to toss them in the drop box. I won't have tracking info so please let me know when you receive yours.


Thank you Pugsley. I will be awaiting for it with pleasure


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Not according to my screen they dont.


lol.. They did a few days ago when I ordered a 2nd bag of penzance.. (1 from cup o'joes and 1 from 4noggins)

Somewhere between last night and this morning 4noggins sold out of penzance..


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> Alright Stonehaven virgins, I'm off to drop it off at the post office. I put it in padded envelopes with what I hope is enough stamps and I'm just going to toss them in the drop box. I won't have tracking info so please let me know when you receive yours.


Thank you sir... I am looking forward to trying this..

Jason


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I have to wonder if these highly sought after blends are really THAT good. I'm sure they're awesome but there must be plenty of easy to source tobaccos just as good. Regardless, I will have to try them just like everyone else, probably hording and making things worse. 

These blends go so fast I might have to code me a little bot to check + notify me when these blends are available.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Got My penz's but I wouldnt mind pickin up some Stoney..Oh well.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Perhaps I gave the wrong impression when I said I was hording Stonehaven. At that time I had four 8 oz. bags, now I have three. I don't want people to think I'm responsible for the shortage. Now, if you ask if I'm hording HOTW, well, that's a different story.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Pugsley said:


> Perhaps I gave the wrong impression when I said I was hording Stonehaven. At that time I had four 8 oz. bags, now I have three. I don't want people to think I'm responsible for the shortage. Now, if you ask if I'm hording HOTW, well, that's a different story.


Any chance you'd send a HOTW sample to a few lucky virgins?! :biggrin:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Stonedog said:


> Any chance you'd send a HOTW sample to a few lucky virgins?! :biggrin:


I sincerely hope you are joking with this post? :faint2: HOTW is available & YOU are able to buy it for yourself if you look hard enough. The generosity shown here is of a monumental kind & I do not think that your post was in good taste even if it was supposed humor.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Perhaps I gave the wrong impression when I said I was hording Stonehaven. At that time I had four 8 oz. bags, now I have three. I don't want people to think I'm responsible for the shortage. Now, if you ask if I'm hording HOTW, well, that's a different story.


There's nothing wrong with stocking up when you have the chance. I make no apologies for the size of my stash....nor should anyone feel guilty for doing likewise. It's not like I stole the tobacco or I have a pass to get in front of the line when it does become available.

I buy a pound of Stonehaven whenever I have the chance which is probably only once a year...and my SH stock is now over 5lbs. I do the same with Escudo, Erinmore Flake and GLP Chelsea Morning...all very available blends. I buy and stock up on what I like....and I miss out at times buying some just like everyone else.

Am I going to give it away because I had the the idea to stock up over time? No. However, that certainly was a nice gesture from you!! :clap2:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I sincerely hope you are joking with this post? :faint2: HOTW is available & YOU are able to buy it for yourself if you look hard enough. The generosity shown here is of a monumental kind & I do not think that your post was in good taste even if it was supposed humor.


Easy there. Yes of course it was a joke. In no way did I intend to detract from or mock the generosity exhibited in this post. With this I will kindly bow out from the thread with sincere apologies to all concerned.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> Easy there. Yes of course it was a joke. In no way did I intend to detract from or mock the generosity exhibited in this post. With this I will kindly bow out from the thread with sincere apologies to all concerned.


Hey man, it's the internet where we only have each other's words, no facial expressions or body language. We only know each other through our posts. Tashaz is a great member of Puff, he seems to have been upset by the post. I saw the smiley, know HOTW is readily available and knew Pugsley made his Stony offer since SH isn't readily available, put it all together, and chuckled.

It's the net. People can take the same thing differently. Jokes always have some element of "danger" online since we do lose context, body language, background, and someone may take offense. Misunderstandings happen, if it was me I'd apologize to Tashaz (you went beyond that and made a public apology) and if I felt I had anything else to contribute to the thread I'd post it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Stonedog said:


> Easy there. Yes of course it was a joke. In no way did I intend to detract from or mock the generosity exhibited in this post. With this I will kindly bow out from the thread with sincere apologies to all concerned.


It's all good then Jon. Maybe a better smiley? Or maybe it's just my radar is turned up to loud because of similar posts lately that did have selfish intent. It would seem after your clarification that the apology is due from me, not you and I offer you one freely. Be well mate. :wacko:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

mars cigars has 8 oz bags of PNZNS, and a steal at $23 a bag!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> mars cigars has 8 oz bags of PNZNS, and a steal at $23 a bag!


A steal indeed! Pity I've blown my tobacco budget for a few weeks or I'd be all over that like a rash. :clap2:


----------



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

Man i KNEW waking up early would have some kind of benefit! such as snagging my first ever PNZNS! indeed a super steal at only $23 and as of my typeing at 4.27AM Pacific Standard time, Mars still has some in stock!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Pugsley said:


> Alright Stonehaven virgins, I'm off to drop it off at the post office. I put it in padded envelopes with what I hope is enough stamps and I'm just going to toss them in the drop box. I won't have tracking info so please let me know when you receive yours.


It arrived today, and it smells great I cant wait to smoke it. Thank you so much Pugsley.

I also received a new pipe in the mail today... the mail had all kinds of goodies for me, I wish it was like that every day... but then I'd be broke...


----------



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

pipesandcigars.com has 8Oz'ers PNZNS in stock :spy:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Exille said:


> pipesandcigars.com has 8Oz'ers PNZNS in stock :spy:


Nice Catch, I saw they had the SL, but missed the PNZNS.


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> Alright Stonehaven virgins, I'm off to drop it off at the post office. I put it in padded envelopes with what I hope is enough stamps and I'm just going to toss them in the drop box. I won't have tracking info so please let me know when you receive yours.


I got it today also. Thank you so so much! Its even from 2009 and too. Thanks again!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Exille said:


> pipesandcigars.com has 8Oz'ers PNZNS in stock :spy:


I was going to say that.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I've got four 8oz bags of Stonehaven shipping to me at the $25 price (w/ free shipping) thanks to the smokingpipes.com waiting list. That puts me at roughly 3lbs of Stoney in the cellar. That will last me so long, I'm not going to re-up with the wait list. In eight years or so, when I exhaust this supply, hopefully it will be regularly in stock.

Last round, I got a single bag (site limit) from cupojoes for which I paid a total of $38.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

We've heard from two people so far, did anyone else receive their sample? I'd hate to think that some postal employee is smoking it or, worse still, mistook it for beef jerky.


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm still waiting. But being in the "rural" delivery zone it always seems to take me an extra day or two to get goodies via USPS. But am anxiously twiddling my thumbs until it gets here.


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> I'd hate to think that some postal employee is smoking it or, worse still, *mistook it for beef jerky*.


I could definitely see that happening. When I first looked at it that was my impression. Even feels a little like it too


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> We've heard from two people so far, did anyone else receive their sample? I'd hate to think that some postal employee is smoking it or, worse still, mistook it for beef jerky.


I received mine.. Looks and smells fantastic thank you so much..
I had read it looked like beef jerky.. And it really does.. I was shin king it would look more like Penzance.. But this is like giant huge very thin flakes.. Do they call this a flake?

Thanks again..

I am looking forward to smoking it next to some Tilbury and seeing what the differences are, since some people think it might be the same blend as til but prepared differently... They look nothing alike though!


----------



## jpdunn01 (Jun 4, 2011)

Received mine! Thanks for the generous sample and look forward to trying this out. Smells great!


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

Well good to know that some postal worker isn't trying out my sample of Stonehaven thinking it's beef jerky as it arrived this morning. So now to finish up this bowl of LTF and then try out this fabulous looking and smelling baccy. Thank you very much for this Warren.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I once again have to say thanks to Pugsley, I smoked some of that wonderful flake you sent and all I acn say is WOW It did live up to its hype. Now, unfortunately for all of you is there is now another person scouring the web looking for somewhere that has it in stock...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> acn


*can

sorry, I was so excited about the stoney my fingers weren't working right...


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

What kind of person hands out free stoney?


----------



## Baldyisme (Jan 22, 2009)

User Name said:


> What kind of person hands out free stoney?


Typical cigar and/or pipe smoker. Makes this lifestyle that much more rewarding and enjoyable.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Baldyisme said:


> Typical cigar and/or pipe smoker. Makes this lifestyle that much more rewarding and enjoyable.


sounds dumb. arty:


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

After smoking a few bowls of the SH sample which arrived yesterday, all I can say is WOW!! I can definitely see why it is very sought after and why you better be quick when it shows up in stock. I am definitely a new avid fan and will be watching the interwebs for this to come back into stock again in the future.

Thanks again Warren, your generosity is greatly appreciated.


----------

